# [EVDL] Digital potentiometer adapter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nicely done, thanks for making it available!

Bear in mind though that "resistive" throttle inputs often work perfectly
well with an 0-5V signal anyway, so in that case it's enough to amplify /
level shift the hall effect signal using just analogue components.

That also has much less complexity so seemingly lower chance of it jamming
on and driving you into a tree 





> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi all,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1:59 PM, Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > Here's something which may be of interest to people still stuck using
> ...


----------

